# Safety Deposit Locker



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

Looking for a bank that offers safety deposit lockers. Tried NBD, DIB, Mashreq. HSBC, Standard&Chartered, they either don't offer or non-available.

Any suggestions?

thanks
Debbie


----------

